# Speckled Trout



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

What is everyones favorite bait or lure for speckled trout? I love a good topwater lure in the mornings but fish mostly LY under a cork in the afternoon.....

Anyone else feel like sharing?

Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

DOA Shrimp...I cant catch them on anything else...you will double your catches if you throw directly into the wind....thats my only secret and I wouldnt share it but I am an offshore guy...try the 1/4 ounce...its tough to fish but deadly on the flats.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Try some mirror minnows! Dark colors have been the most productive for me.


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I too prefer top water in the mornings, but then turn to suspending baits such as the "catch 2000". If all else fails I go to jigs or spoons. Live bait such as El-Y's or Pig Fish work very well also.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Mirror minnows are suspending twitch baits! And I have found that the specks have been staying in the upper portion of the water column. Trust me; if you don't believe than all you have to do is look at my recent posts. A weighted soft plastic is ideal for a searcher bait. I will use a soft plasic on a weighted weedless rig if I am just trying to search for drum, flounder or whatever. Right now if you want to catch some specks go with a suspending twitch bait; dark color recomended.


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

i like to use a live shrimp or LY's. i only fish at night and they are both effective for trout and an occasional red or two


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Croakers!


----------



## destintiger (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd stick with what you're doing. You can't go wrong with a live LY and topwater action is an exciting way to fish especially in calm morning water during the summer.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite would be a skitterwalk. I fish it under all conditions and have good results. I fished yesterday in foot and half swells with dirty brown water and caught fish well before dusk. 



Nick


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

1/4 oz red jig head and gulp 3" shrimp. Hands down. Catches everything out there all the time. Where I've been the past week, it's been far too rough/windy to use any top or suspending stuff. The speck bite was spectacular the past few days.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Live finger mullet or glass minnow as far as bait goes and DOA, blurps, gulps as far as lures go


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

How do you guys like working your topwater. I usually just do a steady walk with a bone super spook jr but I always have them miss it unless its summer time it seems. I have only caught 1 fish on the skitter walk and tried it a million times. Lets hear some more baits you guys use and how you work them! I already told my secret.


----------



## destintiger (Feb 14, 2009)

In calm water I'll walk the dog more and when the wind kicks up I'll try to make more surface noise by jerking the lure harder. The thing I like about the Zara Spook is that you can cast them a very long way thus covering a lot of water.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

During windy conditions, i will let the boat drift with the current and work the skitterwalk through the trough of the waves. I have seen trout slam the lure right on the peak and knock it 3 feet in the air. Never would have thought to use it in rough conditions but i ended up stopping on the way home last year to wade and I only had a skitterwalk on me. Said what hell, went anyway and had one of the best afternoons of my life. You never know unless you try....



Nick


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

live shrimp


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Besides live bait, the consistent top producer for many years for stud trout is the gold top water spinner mirrolure......... I find that the number of trout that I catchis lower than with DOA's and Gulp's, ect, but the quality of fish is normally always 80% of the time above the 20" range........... Of course this all depends on temp, water quality, wind speed and direction, cloudy or clear conditions (sky),grass floats, boat traffic, tide, ect........ Good luck and tight lines, T


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Im going with the red head with specs sinker... Mirro Lure



or Red Head white body..



I have only caught small Trout on the Damn Doa's.....Now scaling a pinfish and filleting him and using about a 2" square piece seems to attrach the Large Trout..







My Grandpa always told me a White jig on a cork about 2 feet apart...Caught some big ones on that too


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've fished SO many lures/baits inshore that I couldn't even count. I still haven't found a bait I prefer over the DOA 1/4 oz shrimp. My secret with it is to work it as slow as you think makes sense... Then slow it down even a little more. The glow color is always a good go to bait, but lately I've been using their new color "fiji chicks" which seems to work really well out here in Texas. For some reason, it seems like a chartruese tail produces well over here in the Laguna Madre. Another great bait in canals and other muddy bottom areas that hold fish is DOA terroreyz. Rootbeer in color seems to produce some good bites in that deeper water. 

When I want to cover more ground in a hurry, I like an 1/8th oz jig head with a jerk bait. )namely Bass Assassin and DOA Cal) Just about any color and length depending on the day. Recently, I've been throwing Bass Assassin's "Chicken on a Chain" which is almost an identical color scheme to the DOA "Fiji Chicks." But I still haven't found anything that I would swear catches more fish than the "Arkansas Glow" color.

For hard baits, I LOVE Mirrolure's SheDog hi-pitch. That thing is so stinking noisy. I love working it early on a calm day when all I can hear is that thump/rattle as it walks the water then gets shot up into the air! I like how the skitter walk works across the water, but it's tough to force myself away from the noisiness of the She Dog.

Back to the jerk bait thing... I really like the DOA Cal because I think you get 13 baits in one bag and it only costs about $3-4. There are plenty of great colors. I highly suggest grabbing a bag od Cal jerk baits before anybody heads to the water.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (3/23/2009)*Croakers!


I 2nd


----------

